
Early Access to .shop Domain for $39,990.00 - roger_burkhard
http://rogerburkhard.com/hackernews/united_domains_nl.html
======
roger_burkhard
Received the Newsletter from United Domains today and I'm quite surprised
about the early access prices:

Phase 1: 39,990 (September 1-2, 2016)

Phase 2: 14,990 (September 3-5, 2016)

Phase 3: 3,990 (September 6-9, 2016)

Phase 4: 1,490 (September 10-13, 2016)

Phase 5: 790 (September 14-17, 2016)

Phase 6: 490 (September 18-21, 2016)

Phase 7: 149 (September 22-24, 2016)

Unfortunately I didn't find more Informations or a link concerning this
subject that's why I saved the email on my server.

